# Score!



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

Going to check it out in a couple hours: 




$100

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 13, 2010)

Just make sure to check the tailstock , some of the older lathes were not MT .


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

Seriously?!?! Why in the world would they do that?!?!?!! 

(Sigh. I'll check.)


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't suppose there's an upgrade method for that is there?


----------



## ToddMR (Jun 13, 2010)

my 1930 lathe is MT1 on the tail stock


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

I just got back. I feel like I won the lottery!

The tailstock looks like mt2, but I can't tell for sure since the live center he had in there is in really tight and we couldn't find the bar to pop it out. (No back the quill up eject.)

But I honestly can live with that... The lathe also came with a Delta duplicator (big heavy cast iron thing) and a mobile base and stand! The dupe alone is worth more than the $100 I paid him!

It's in the truck right now, I'm back at work (church) so I'll take pics and such when I get home tonight.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh, and :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats !!!! good luck with it , may it serve you long and faithfuly . If it is an MT tailstock without auto eject , take an open end wrench that just fits the quill and stick it between the center and the tailstock housing and back the quill into the tailstock . The wrench will act as a spacer and the center should pop out . A friend has an old craftsman without the ejector and that's how we got his out .


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 13, 2010)

Sure LOOKS like my lathe!!!!

Several thousand pens younger though.

Treat it well and it will treat YOU well--at least MINE has--and continues to make pretty good pens!!

Have fun!!


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks!

I wonder if I can get my $100 back by selling my Turncrafter Pro. . . 

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 13, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I wonder if I can get my $100 back by selling my *Turncrafter Pro.* . .
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!




You mean "Your new buffing station"!!!!


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

Naw, that's what the Craftsman tube lathe headstock mounted to my bench is for.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 13, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> Naw, that's what the Craftsman tube lathe headstock mounted to my bench is for.




WOW--That's the SANDING station!!!

You're going to be pretty well set up!!


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

Actually, I'll probably steal the motor from that cman and use it for my drum sander I'll be building when my new table saw gets here.

Man, it's almost like I could afford real tools or something!


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

Slightly less gloatworthy, but still gloatworthy.

It uses the split pulley to change the speed (It's a 46-700 12" variable speed), and the outboard side pulley is sheared off. So when I did my quick check at the guy's house, it ran fine. I didn't try to adjust speeds or anything because I wanted to look for a manual or something before I started screwing with it. Once I screwed with it I discovered it didn't matter what speed I set on the lever... The belt was riding on the shaft! LOL!

Anyway, $50 part from ServiceNet, but I just posted a wanted over on OWWM to see if I can get it cheaper first. heh


----------



## tim self (Jun 13, 2010)

Even with a little repair cost, you still got a steal.  Better repent!  lol


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's the part that's sheared off. You can see the center of that pulley beneath the brass insert on the bearing side.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 14, 2010)

Don,

You can download manuals and part lists--if you have trouble finding it, let me know.

Also can order parts easily, but they are sometimes pricey.

If you have any difficulties, let me know (PM), I'm sure I wrote down the info somewhere and could find it, if necessary.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, I've got all the books. (OWWM For The Win!) Dewaltservicenet has the pulley part I need for $50. I was hoping someone had one used for cheaper, but no responses over there as yet. If nothing by tomorrow I'll go ahead and order it from DWSN.

I also found the manual for the duplicator. Sweeeeet....


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 14, 2010)

what's the part number, Don?


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 14, 2010)

434084300010


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 14, 2010)

nice score when I read the title I thought you were refering to the World cup. looks like you should be having some fun there


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 15, 2010)

Allright, part is ordered. I can't wait!


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, did I mention the headstock rotates for outboard turning? :faint:


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry, Don,
My usual source did not have it.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 15, 2010)

No worries, thanks anyway. 

I'm ok with paying the $50 ($65 after shipping and tax. Ack!) I'm still ahead of the game with this lathe. 

Now I need to figure out the duplicator. I wonder if I can use a carbide bit and use it on aluminum or brass. Hmm...


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm always THAT guy that calls the hour after you have it in your truck and halfway home. The seller say something like "The guy that bought it seemed like he liked it and really needed it, so I knocked off another $25!

Dang, NICE FIND. I believe you can still get the manual from Delta for free!


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 15, 2010)

Yup, already have the manuals and parts lists.


----------

